# Scum!!



## gt568 (23 Apr 2008)

Sorry for the newbie style question, but I keep getting this thick green scum on the surface of my tank and it is doing my nut in....

It has appeared out of nowhere about 3 weeks ago without warning and I had changed nothing in the tank or any of the tank paprameters (lowish light, pres Co2, 5ml tropica plant nutrition plus every other day, crypts, ferns and rotala).  On maint day I can skim most of it of but not all and over the course of the week it gets worse and thicker...to the point where if I put my hand in, it comes out green...

Any ideas how to get rid?  It's doing my nut in......


----------



## Themuleous (23 Apr 2008)

If you find an answer to this let me know!!  Ive got this on my work tank.  Its a complete PITA!  Fortunately its only a surface thing and so doesn't affect the plants below but it must block out a lot of light in the process.

My only thoughts regarding removal are either to increase greatly the surface agitation, in the same way we do for removing the oily film, but I dont suspect that this will remove it but worth a try.  My only other idea was to get one of those internal UV filters like this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FISH-R-FUN-24-WAT ... dZViewItem

And invert it in the tank so that it skims water from the surface and runs it through the UV, hopefully killing the green stuff in the process.

Sam


----------



## gt568 (23 Apr 2008)

I've already maxxed out the surface agitation....and the loss of light is my primary concern with low light to begin with...


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Apr 2008)

I had this in a breeding tank but a couple of large water changes, syphoning off as much as possible, and making sure there were no still areas on the water's surface got rid of it.  I found it grew out from an area of floating plants and took them out and gave them a good rinse too.


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Apr 2008)

Try increasing your level of nutrients and CO2.

Cheers,


----------



## Net_fisher2 (24 Apr 2008)

Slight increase in CO2 and slight upping Nitrates,
while turning off one of my three tubes.....cleared it in a week...
But daily clearing and 10 or so ltrs changes.....

Is this stuff BGA? 
cause linked mine cause saw a few bits actually lifting from the substrate, due to the bubbles from synthysis....

Cheers
Net_fisher2


----------



## gt568 (25 Apr 2008)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Try increasing your level of nutrients and CO2.
> 
> Cheers,



I'll give it a bash then...


----------

